# Raw kong?



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

I was wondering if some of you give kongs to your dog with the raw diet. If you do what do you put in it? When i leave for the day i really dont want to put raw in it and leave. I could only imagine what i would come home to. 

I got some free Before Grain 96% chicken can food and was thinking about freezing some in the kong. The ingredients say chicken and egg and that its...


Thoughts?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i stuff raw ground meat like turkey,beef,chicken into Cesars kong then freeze works out great but he is able to clean it throughly


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Although I feed raw I still put either a dog biscuit or cookie in their Kong along with some peanut butter and ground meat. I have gotten lbs and lbs of ground beef, turkey, deer, and buffalo from CL scores so I use that in the Kongs. I also add a bit of plain yogurt on top. I know that biscuits, cookies, peanut butter, and yogurt aren't "species appropriate" but they enjoy them as treats. God knows I eat stuff that isn't necessarily "species appropriate." I figure it won't harm them and keeps them content in their crates while we are not at home.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Charged77 said:


> I was wondering if some of you give kongs to your dog with the raw diet. If you do what do you put in it? When i leave for the day i really dont want to put raw in it and leave. I could only imagine what i would come home to.
> 
> I got some free Before Grain 96% chicken can food and was thinking about freezing some in the kong. The ingredients say chicken and egg and that its...
> 
> ...


I haven't done this, however, I would think you could also freeze a Kong loaded with some canned sardines packed in water.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I mix Smuckers All Natural PB with tuna/mackerl/salmon and freeze it. They love it. 

I'm going to try with chuncks of heart when I get my order.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I've just stuffed a kong for my dog but I've used dogroll (cooked meat in a big roll that you cut bits off like a sausage) and smeared the top with coconut oil and popped into the freezer.
Actually if you did stuff it with raw meat/ground it probably wouldn't leave a terrible mess as the amounts that come out would be so small the dog's tongue would lick it up before it had a chance to go anywhere especially if they were frantically trying to get everything out like my boy does.
If they were not interested in kongs then it would thaw and make a mess maybe?


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas!! I'm going to try all of them


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

This weekend I plan on making some fully edible raw "Kongs."
I have some beef trachea I'm going to stuff with a MPC grind and freeze. I hope it goes as well as I plan


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Neeko said:


> This weekend I plan on making some fully edible raw "Kongs."
> I have some beef trachea I'm going to stuff with a MPC grind and freeze. I hope it goes as well as I plan



Cool! Tell us how is goes!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I put raw mince init and freeze it well


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Pogo - everytime I see your avatar I always think that the dog on the right (Harvey) has his body folded and the front legs of Chance are his back legs. It always takes me a minute to realise it is two dogs. Like he's laying back and sticking his legs up in the air.
Is is just me? I do see the oddest things in images sometimes.
Nothing biblical though like Jesus in the toast etc..........


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

sozzle said:


> Pogo - everytime I see your avatar I always think that the dog on the right (Harvey) has his body folded and the front legs of Chance are his back legs. It always takes me a minute to realise it is two dogs. Like he's laying back and sticking his legs up in the air.
> Is is just me? I do see the oddest things in images sometimes.
> Nothing biblical though like Jesus in the toast etc..........


hahaha I hadn't looked at it that closely, but I had always thought it was only one dog also! I really should pay more attention to things...oops!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I use ground as well, I stuffed pork heart chunks in there one day and she got that out.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

This is right up my alley. I stuff everything into it i can get my hands on, with 3 high prey dogs , this is my "go to" sleeper . One or two of these and its nighty night. By the way,, thats 16 out of the 28 that i have.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

For those hot summer days/nights. plug the small end with a golf tee and tape it shut, then fill with WATERED DOWN beef broth or chicken broth. Then stand upright right and let freeze. After its frozen, REMOVE the tape and the tee, and now your dog has a frozen beef/chicken popsicle.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

bully4life said:


> For those hot summer days/nights. plug the small end with a golf tee and tape it shut, then fill with WATERED DOWN beef broth or chicken broth. Then stand upright right and let freeze. After its frozen, REMOVE the tape and the tee, and now your dog has a frozen beef/chicken popsicle.


What a good idea! I may have to try that this summer. Assuming that my little dogs will actually get hot enough for popsicles!


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Honey, yogurt, peanut butter, some Ziwipeak, and a little canned pumpkin.

I'm not a fan of the idea of putting raw meat into a Kong either. I've seen how my dog throws them across the room. I don't want raw meat or sardines flying everywhere.


----------



## yunnielele (Oct 30, 2011)

I usually put in homemade freezer dried chicken cubes or raw ground meats.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Pogo - everytime I see your avatar I always think that the dog on the right (Harvey) has his body folded and the front legs of Chance are his back legs. It always takes me a minute to realise it is two dogs. Like he's laying back and sticking his legs up in the air.
> Is is just me? I do see the oddest things in images sometimes.
> Nothing biblical though like Jesus in the toast etc..........


Haha i don't no lol can't say i've ever looked at it like that before!



creek817 said:


> hahaha I hadn't looked at it that closely, but I had always thought it was only one dog also! I really should pay more attention to things...oops!


Nope it's the pair of them


----------

